
Ask HN: Old hackers, what's it like there? - daryllxd
I&#x27;m looking to hear stories from old (completely subjective and I hope not an impolitically correct term, I&#x27;m not from the US) programmers&#x2F;hackers. Did you transition out of programming at some point or do you still find time a few days a month to code? I personally would like to not quit coding when I grow older, I still want the ability to create my own tools&#x2F;systems for me or other people to use. But life changes so I can&#x27;t guarantee things. Any answer is okay, I would just like to hear some learnings&#x2F;stories, because I don&#x27;t know a programmer over 40 in real life.
======
oldmancoyote
I'm 71. I program several hours every day for my own purposes. I'm a little
slower, I make more mistakes, it's more difficult to get a broad grasp of an
issue, and I tire after a few hours (no more 18 hour marathons). Still, I feel
that I am effective and creative. I'm fortunate that people in my family do
tend to age slowly. Others may find this harder.

My current software project may be my last. I plan to spend more time writing
and socializing. These are interest that I have forgone in pursuit of
programming. If you plan to continue programming, great! But, I believe it's
best to pursue diverse interests in your career and private life.

~~~
daryllxd
Hello, thank you for replying! That's so great to hear. Yes, I have other
interests (hiking, cycling, travelling, recently writing/journaling). They
don't pay the bills though, hehe.

